# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  سؤال عن  صحة حديث أم الأيتام  ومعناه.

## طالبة علم

*

قرأت هذا الحديث ، ولا أعرف درجة صحته ، وهو يهمني كثيرا أتمنى أن أجد الجواب الشافي .. 

حديث أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أنا أول من يفتح باب الجنة، فأرى امرأة تبادرني -أي تسرع خلفي لتدخل معي إلى الجنة- فأقول لها: مالكِ؟ من أنتِ؟ فتقول المرأة: أنا امرأة قعدت على أيتام لي) .

هذا الموضوع يهمني كثيراً ، أتمنى أن أجد رداً شافياً من طلبة العلم ، ومن أساتذتي الكرام في هذا المنتدى المبارك ..

ويهمني أيضا - جزاكم الله خيراَ- توضيح المراد من قوله  -قعدت- 

هل المقصود هو انقطاعها عن الزواج ؟

وهل من  أحاديث أخرى تحفز على القعود عن الزواج بعد الترمل ؟

وهل هناك فضل خاص للأرملة في  تربيتها لأطفالها..


جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## الحمادي

وفقك الله وسددك أختنا الكريمة

أما الحديث الذي ذكرتِ فقد رواه أبو يعلى في مسنده (6651) والأصبهاني في الترغيب والترهيب (2/1017) والخرائطي في مكارم الأخلاق (2/646) 
قال الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب: (إسناده حسن إن شاء الله)
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح: (رواته لا بأس بهم)
وضعف البوصيري إسناده في الإتحاف، والألباني في الضعيفة.
يُنظر: السلسلة الضعيفة (5374).

والمراد بقوله: (قعدت) أي عن الزواج.


وجاء بمعناه من حديث عوف بن مالك الأشجعي قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا وامرأة سفعاء الخدين كهاتين يوم القيامة" -وأومأ يزيد بالوسطى والسبابة- "امرأةٌ آمَت من زوجها، ذات منصب وجمال، حبست نفسَها على يتاماها؛ حتى بانوا أو ماتوا".
أخرجه أبو داود في سننه (5149) وأحمد في المسند (24006، 24008) وغيرهما بإسناد ضعيف.

وروى نحوه عبدالرزاق في المصنف (20591) عن معمر عن قتادة مرسلاً.

ورأى محققوا المسند أنَّ حديثَ عوف بن مالك حسنٌ لغيره، وأنَّ حديثَ أبي هريرة ومرسل قتادة يعضدانه.

----------


## طالبة علم

*
بارك الله فيك شيخي الفاضل 

ونفع بك وبعلمك

لا تعلم كم أسعدتني بردك !! ..

وكم هي الفائدة التي جنيتها من الحديث المعضد !!.. 

شكر الله لك

ولازلت أطمح بالمزيد من الإضافة*

----------


## الحمادي

وأنت كذلك، شكر الله لك سؤالك
فلأول مرة أقرأ هذا الحديث، وقد أفدتُ بمراجعته، والنظر في أحوال رواته.

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن عبد الله

بارك الله فيك ولي مداخلة لعلكم تأذنون لي :
أقول إن الحديث فيه نظر في سنده ومعناه ، وقد أشار الشيخ أثابه الله إلى ضعفه ، إلا أني أرى أن مثل هذه الأحاديث وما في باقتها ، تحتاج إلى النظر في فقهها ، فإن الإسلام حض على النكاح ، وقد تكاثرت الأدلة في الترغيب فيه والنهي عن العزوبة والتبتل ( ومن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني ) ، ولا سيما في زمن الفتنة التي يخشى فيها الأزواج على أنفسهم فضلا عن العزاب والله المستعان .
ولعل محمل الحديث على فرض صحته على أحد الأوجه التالية :
الوجه الأول : أن تعرف المرأة من نفسها عدم قيامها بحقوق زوجها .
الوجه الثاني : أن لا يكون لها رغبة لازمة في الرجال .
الوجه الثالث : أن تخشى تفريطها بتربية أولادها وضياعهم .
أما إن كانت المرأة في حاجة إلى النكاح ، فإنه لايجوز لها أن تبقى عازبة تتخطفها الفتن يمنة ويسرة ، ولئن قوي المرء مرة فلربما سقط أخرى ، فلا يعرض المرء نفسه للفتن ويظن أنه يقوى عليها . والله أعلم

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لكم هذه المداخلة أخي أبا عبدالله

----------


## طالبة علم

*
الفاضل الحمادي
جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك

الأخ أبو عبدالله

ماذا يفهم من كون هذا الحديث فيه نظر من ناحية السند !

أما المتن فقد بيّنت ، وجزاك الله خيرا..

أتمنى من الأخوة الكرام إضافة على ذكر الأحاديث التي تبين فضل تبتل الأرملة عن الزواج 

التكرم بإضافة الأحكام المتعلقة بالأرملة من ناحية نفقتها تجب على من؟ وإن كان هناك كتب تطرقت لموضوع الأرملة وأيتامها أرجو التكرم بذكرها..

لأني بحثت عن هذا الموضوع وأعياني التعب بلا فائدة تذكر !!*

----------


## الحمادي

وفقك الله ونفع بك أختنا الفاضلة




> *
> أتمنى من الأخوة الكرام إضافة على ذكر الأحاديث التي تبين فضل تبتل الأرملة عن الزواج 
> 
> التكرم بإضافة الأحكام المتعلقة بالأرملة من ناحية نفقتها تجب على من؟ وإن كان هناك كتب تطرقت لموضوع الأرملة وأيتامها أرجو التكرم بذكرها..
> 
> لأني بحثت عن هذا الموضوع وأعياني التعب بلا فائدة تذكر !!
> 
> *



إذا مات الزوج سقطت نفقة زوجته؛ وينتقل ماله -إن كان له مالٌ- للورثة؛ ومنهم زوجته.

وتجب النفقة على الأرملة في مال قرابتها، على حسب الترتيب المعروف في نفقة القرابة؛ على خلاف في بعض ذلك الترتيب.
فالنفقة الواجبة للأرملة هي نفقة القرابة، وأما نفقة الزوجية فتسقط بموت الزوج
وهنا يراجع كلام الفقهاء في ترتيب المنفق بحسب القرابة، وذلك في كتاب النفقات؛ فينفق عليها ولدها إن كان لها ولدٌ قادرٌ على النفقة، فإن لم يكن فأبوها، وهكذا.
على أن من الفقهاء من يستثني من ذلك المرأةَ المتكسبة، فيجعل نفقتَها على نفسها لقدرتها على التكسب.

وكذلك النفقة على أولادها ينفَقُ عليهم نفقة قرابة
فتجب النفقة بعد موت أبيهم على جدِّهم لأبيهم، ثم على حسب ترتيب القرابات.

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن عبد الله

> *الأخ أبو عبدالله* 
> *ماذا يفهم من كون هذا الحديث فيه نظر من ناحية السند !* 
> *أما المتن فقد بيّنت ، وجزاك الله خيرا..*


أريد ما قيل فيه من الضعف في سنده والذي بينه الشيخ الحمادي وفقه الله ، وليس هذا جزما مني بضعفه .
وقد أعجبني إطلاق اسم أم الأيتام على هذا الحديث .

----------


## طالبة علم

*جزاكم الله خير على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع

هل للزوج حقوق على زوجته بعد وفاته ؟

ولا زلت أنتظر من يزودني بأسماء كتب تتعلق بأحكام الأرملة ، والأيتام ..

شكر الله لكم*

----------


## محب الصالحين

> بارك الله فيك ولي مداخلة لعلكم تأذنون لي :
> أقول إن الحديث فيه نظر في سنده ومعناه ، وقد أشار الشيخ أثابه الله إلى ضعفه ، إلا أني أرى أن مثل هذه الأحاديث وما في باقتها ، تحتاج إلى النظر في فقهها ، فإن الإسلام حض على النكاح ، وقد تكاثرت الأدلة في الترغيب فيه والنهي عن العزوبة والتبتل ( ومن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني ) ، ولا سيما في زمن الفتنة التي يخشى فيها الأزواج على أنفسهم فضلا عن العزاب والله المستعان .
> ولعل محمل الحديث على فرض صحته على أحد الأوجه التالية :
> الوجه الأول : أن تعرف المرأة من نفسها عدم قيامها بحقوق زوجها .
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لعل ما يؤيد هذا القول حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال أتى رجل بابنته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إن ابنتي هذه أبت أن تتزوج فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أطيعي أباك فقالت والذي بعثك بالحق  لا أتزوج حتى تخبرني ما حق الزوج على زوجته قال حق الزوج على زوجته لو كانت به قرحة فلحستها أو انتثر منخراه صديدا أو دما ثم ابتلعته ما أدت حقه قالت والذي بعثك بالحق لا أتزوج أبدا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تنكحوهن إلا بإذنهن رواه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه 17122 و قال المنذري رواه البزار بإسناد جيد رواته ثقات مشهورون و قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا نهار العبدي وهو ثقة و صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب 1934

----------


## الحمادي

وقفت على كتاب في مكتبتي لم أتنبه له عند كتابة مشاركتي السابقة التي ذكرت فيها 
النفقة على الأرملة وأيتامها

والكتاب يتصل باليتيم وأحكامه، وأصله رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
(أحكام اليتيم في الفقه الإسلامي) للباحث عبدالأحد ملا رجب
أشرف عليه الدكتور مساعد بن قاسم الفالح
ويقع الكتاب في أكثر من خمسمئة صفحة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

5374 - ( أنا أول من يفتح باب الجنة ؛ إلا أني تأتي امرأة تبادرني ، فأقول لها : ما لك ، ومن أنت ؟! فتقول : أنا امرأة قعدت على أيتام لي ) .
قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة والموضوعة " 11/ 624 :
ضعيف

أخرجه أبو يعلى في "مسنده" (4/ 1569-1570) عن عبدالسلام بن عجلان الهجيمي : أخبرنا أبو عثمان النهدي عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ، رجاله ثقات ؛ غير عبدالسلام هذا ؛ قال الذهبي في "الميزان" :
"قال أبو حاتم : يكتب حديثه . وتوقف غيره في الاحتجاج به" .
وأما ابن حبان ؛ فذكره في "الثقات" ! ولكنه قال :
"يخطىء ويخالف" .
قلت : ومن كان كذلك ؛ فحري أن لا يحتج به ، ولا سيما ولم يوثقه أحد غيره ، فقول المنذري (3/ 231) :
"رواه أبو يعلى ، وإسناده حسن" !
غير حسن .
ومن طريقه عبدالسلام المذكور : أخرجه الخرائطي في "مكارم الأخلاق" (ص 71) ؛ لكن وقع فيه : "عن أبي يزيد المدني" مكان : "أخبرنا أبو عثمان النهدي" ! ولعله من سوء حفظ عبدالسلام نفسه . والله أعلم .
وأما قول الهيثمي في "المجمع" (8/ 162) :
"رواه أبو يعلى ، وفيه عبدالسلام بن عجلان ، وثقه أبو حاتم (كذا) ، وابن حبان ، وقال : يخطىء ويخالف . وبقية رجاله ثقات" !!
قلت : فقوله : "وثقه أبو حاتم" خطأ ؛ لأن أبا حاتم إنما قال فيه :
"شيخ يكتب حديثه" .
وهذا ليس يعني أنه ثقة عنده ، بل هو دونه ؛ كما في "درجات رواة الحديث" عنده (1/ 37) ، أي : في المرتبة الثالثة ؛ قال :
"وإذا قيل : "شيخ" ؛ فهو بالمنزلة الثالثة ، يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه ؛ إلا أنه دون الثانية" .
ولذلك ؛ قال الذهبي في "الميزان" (2/ 385) :
"قوله : "هو شيخ" ؛ ليس هو عبارة جرح ، ولكنها أيضاً ما هي عبارة توثيق ، وبالاستقراء يلوح لك أنه ليس بحجة . ومن ذلك قوله : "يكتب حديثه" ؛ أي : ليس هو بحجة" .
ولذلك ؛ رأيت الحافظ لما ترجم في "التهذيب" لـ (العباس بن الفضل المدني) بسماع أبي حاتم منه وقوله : "شيخ" ، وبذكر ابن حبان إياه في "الثقات" [8/ 511] ؛ لم يوثقه في "التقريب" ، بل قال فيه :
"مقبول" . فخذها فائدة قد لا تراها في مكان آخر .
وإن مما يدل على ضعف عبدالسلام هذا ، وأنه لا يحتج به : اضطرابه في إسناده ومتنه :
أما الإسناد ؛ فقد جعل (أبا يزيد المدني) مكان (أبي عثمان النهدي) عند الخرائطي ، كما تقدم .
وأما المتن ؛ فلفظه عنده :
"حرم الله على كل آدمي الجنة يدخلها قبلي ؛ غير أني أنظر عن يميني ؛ فإذا امرأة تبادرني إلى باب الجنة ، فأقول : ما لهذه تبادرني ؟ فيقال لي : يا محمد ! هذه امرأة كانت حسناء جملاء ، وكان عليها يتامى لها ، فصبرت عليهن حتى بلغ أمرهن الذي بلغ ، فشكر الله لها ذلك" . (2/ 646 - "المكارم" - الطبعة الجديدة) .
إذا عرفت هذا ؛ فمن الخطأ - الناشىء من قلة التحقيق - قول المعلق على "مسند أبي يعلى" (12/ 7) :
"إسناده جيد" !
لا سيما وقد نقل عن البوصيري أنه ضعف إسناده بـ (عبدالسلام) هذا في "إتحاف الخيرة" (2/ 139) !
وما نقله من توثيق ابن شاهين إياه ؛ ففيه نظر ؛ لمخالفته لقول أبي حاتم ، ونسبة ابن حبان - على تساهله - إياه إلى الخطأ والمخالفة .
يضاف إلى ذلك أننا قد لمسنا في توثيقات ابن شاهين من التساهل ما عرف به غيره ، وإذا رجعت إلى ترجمته في "التذكرة" و "السير" ؛ رأيت فيه كلاماً كم حيث معرفته بالرجال ، فراجع لكي تتحقق مما نقول ، ولا تكن ممن يعرف الحق بالرجال

----------

